# Something Big is happening in So. Cal



## NismoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

*This forum post is for real car enthusiats who love to DRIVE.*

Thank you for reading this post. Regardless where you live, you can now be apart of the solution to illegal street racing which kills car enthusiats and destroy's families nationwide. I am a car lover who wants to do my part and spread the word to others like myself. Ever wonder why people can ride a horse, bike or skate board and collect thousands or millions in sponsorship endorsements?

What do you think makes professional motorsport events so popular? It's not the fan's, its the sponsors. Well I want to let tuners like myself know that there is a motor sport coming first to Southern California. This sport was designed and originally created in 1897 by drivers, for drivers and all other motor sports is a off shoot of it.

Im talking about road rallies. If you don't know anything about road rallies simply type "road rallies" in your browsers search window and see how popular it is worldwide. Simply, in a road rally you can be the first to leave and the last to cross the finishline and still WIN!

Its called "RallySport" and only one company in the USA is commercializing it in a big way. Our cars is an investment and it starts to lose value as soon as we drive it off the lot. From a hard money standpoint this is called "Loss of Investment" (LOI). 

This company reverses that depreciation trend we all suffer from and offers an opportunity to get a Return On Investment (ROI) on our cars simply by participating in RallySport.

Imagine getting paid to DRIVE your car in a safe, legal, competitive event! This company has the approval of 20 local police agencies and 3 CHP divisions. The major sponsor is CHEVRON and I've personally driven 4 qualification routes with my navigator. Im not the organizer just a messenger, if you want to know more please pm me for the website so you can check it out yourself.

I want to form a Nissan only team similar to the Mitsubishi, Subaru and Ford team being organized right now. If you are interested in finding out more please pm me for the web address. 

For the haters, please find out more about this before you post your negative comments. You cowards know who you are.

Thank you,

Nismo Ninja


----------

